# Door Locksets



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Where do you guys buy your interior door locksets? What brand do you buy? Anyone buy them online?

I have had the best luck with schlage from my local yard but they charge a pretty penny for them.?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I buy local Schlage. I always stick with them.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I buy Schlage locally. Sometimes from the HD if I need a style my hardware store doesn't have and I just ordered a dozen false levers for some french doors online.

Schlage seems like it's expensive but they're really pretty middle of the road with their least expensive options. Getting a call back for a sticking doorknob sucks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I get all my door hardware from A.P.A.


----------



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

Kwikset from Home Depot, nice and easy to install.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Schlage from either my Millwork shop or HD. If you want a reality check on the cost of Schlage, price out Emtek.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kwikset from HD


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I have had the best luck with schlage from my local yard but they charge a pretty penny for them.?



"Cheap is as cheap does" or something like that. 

Builder/Box store grade schlage is just a little better than kwickset. If your paying a pretty penny maybe it's a higher grade lock. Maybe they do keying free or real cheap then make up the difference in markup. Maybe both don't know.



Just thinking -Offer/install hardware just based on low price and ease of install? :laughing: The old style schlage actually install faster than having to put hair on it and blind threading (poke and hope) screws on the economy grade, errr, those High qaulity lowest priced locksets. 

Syncing deadbolt bars on the higher grade or old style, a different story


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

They are 23 for passage latch and 24 for locking latch at my yard. I think they are very good quality. Just wondering if I can do better. Seems like I buy a lot of them.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually recommend the higher quality Kwikset in the $30's. I just installed Schlage in the $20's from Lowes I thought they were cheaply made.

Locksets are usually an item I put in the hands of the client, they choose, they purchase. I don't care if it's a $10 lockset or a $300 lockset, they can all be finicky. If I have to purchase them I'll buy them online from Amazon if I'm doing more than just a few.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

For the 'common' brands, I prefer Schlage...they typically seem to have a nicer feel to them...I banned Kwikset when I had some go bad on me, that said, I actually think the people were really rough on them. I did install some Schlages to replace them, and never got called back.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I use quickset for temporary or construction knobs and then they go in a bucket for next time. There's almost nothing I could recommend about them except price.

Schlage Plymouth or Georgian are pretty much the standard issue around here. Emtek or Baldwin if they want to step it up.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I use quickset for temporary or construction knobs and then they go in a bucket for next time. There's almost nothing I could recommend about them except price.
> 
> Schlage Plymouth or Georgian are pretty much the standard issue around here. Emtek or Baldwin if they want to step it up.


Baldwin is internally identical to kwikset.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Baldwin is internally identical to kwikset.


You talking about the tumbler? Kwikset owns Baldwin, but they certainly are of different quality grades, or at least used to be. The ones that installed most recently from Home Depot weren't the same as the ones I installed years back but we're much nicer than the Kwikset sets. 

If money was no object, I would go all Emtek with the geared internals.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> You talking about the tumbler? Kwikset owns Baldwin, but they certainly are of different quality grades, or at least used to be. The ones that installed most recently from Home Depot weren't the same as the ones I installed years back but we're much nicer than the Kwikset sets.
> 
> If money was no object, I would go all Emtek with the geared internals.


Cylinders are identical, Baldwin is ****. I average about 45 seconds for picking them.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Cylinders are identical, Baldwin is ****. I average about 45 seconds for picking them.


The Estate knobs are nice. As far as picking locks goes, houses are beyond easy to break into. Lock picking is the least of my concerns.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanted to do these:

http://emtek.com/Passage-Privacy-Knobs/rope-knob

In the ORB finish with the CF mechanism in my house. My wife said no F-ing way are you spending that much on doorknobs. So I have Schlage....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> The Estate knobs are nice. As far as picking locks goes, houses are beyond easy to break into. Lock picking is the least of my concerns.


Baldwin is the laughing stock of the locksmith industry. Expensive nice looking hardware with bottom rung kwikset guts.

You can't compare an Assa Abloy product too that off a Baldwin.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Baldwin is the laughing stock of the locksmith industry. Expensive nice looking hardware with bottom rung kwikset guts.
> 
> You can't compare an Assa Abloy product too that off a Baldwin.


I don't recall making such a comparison.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Schlage , Emtek or Baldwin primarily, through my local lighting supplier. 

Ever heard of Rocky Mountain? Ridiculous money. We had a client go with them, they had the house to go with it. 4 years later one had an issue. Worst customer service ever. Basically have to buy a new kno. Baldwin they send my supplier the new part or a new knob.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Schlage from my yard. They key alike and re-key for me at no charge. They can even stamp new keys. Never had any luck with anything cheaper.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I wanted to do these:
> 
> http://emtek.com/Passage-Privacy-Knobs/rope-knob
> 
> In the ORB finish with the CF mechanism in my house. My wife said no F-ing way are you spending that much on doorknobs. So I have Schlage....



My wife picked those out and I got yo install 9 $100 passage handle sets 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

MSLiechty said:


> My wife picked those out and I got yo install 9 $100 passage handle sets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, now I'm jealous :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends. Kwikset 4 packs for entries at HD for low end. They don't last, and you have to make sure you lube them well, they have pretty soft metal guts. From there, it's all Schlage unless the HO wants something else.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I ended up ordering schlage georgian off amazon. They were about six bucks a piece cheaper than my yard. Can't beat prime free two day shipping delivered to your door also.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Kwikset (and now also Baldwin) has that nice slotted strike plate that lets you fine tune the tightness of the door.

Day in and day out I tell people go with Schlage.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I was always surprised at how lousy emtek holds up after a year. Esp their privacy sets. For the money they charge, you'd think they could put a little more into engineering.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

I like schlage too. Nobody using Sargent or best?


----------



## bkurzenb (Nov 30, 2014)

When I order the lock sets it prefer Schlage. Although when the homeowner wants to furnish the doors and always forgets the lock sets, I tend to go with Kwickset with the easy key that let's you key them all yourself.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

If i'm forced to pick the lockset I generally use Schlage myself. 

I always assumed Baldwin was top notch, but from what I hear lately, I'm not so sure anymore.

Judging by weight may help as well as classification.

Less pot metal = better IMO

This spells out industry standard...

ANSI Grading System for Locksets & Deadbolts

Grade 1 
Meets commercial building requirements 
Provides the best residential security available 
Knobs - Must Withstand
- 800,000 cycles
- 6 door strikes
- 360 pound weight test
Deadbolts - Must Withstand
- 250,000 cycles
- 10 door strikes (hammer test)
Grade 2 
Meets light commercial and exceeds residential building requirements 
Exceeds standard residential security requirements 
Knobs - Must Withstand 
- 400,000 cycles 
- 4 door strikes 
- 250 pound weight test 
Deadbolts - Must Withstand
- 150,000 cycles
- 5 door strikes (hammer test) 
Grade 3 
Meets residential building requirements only 
Provides minimal residential security 
Knobs - Must Withstand
- 200,000 cycles
- 2 door strikes
- 150 pound weight test 
Deadbolts - Must Withstand
- 100,000 cycles
- 2 door strikes (hammer test)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hammerone40 said:


> I like schlage too. Nobody using Sargent or best?


Oh yeah, but they are more into commercial door hardware.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I stick with schlage almost all the time. I deal with a local door shop for all my interior/exterior doors, a lot of my millwork, and all my door hardware. 

Their prices on some stuff are a couple bucks more than the big boxes, but its worth it to me to get the good service. 

They will even put the strike plates and latches on any doors I order if I want. Then all I have to do it throw the knobs on and go.

And the best part, the locksets come in cardboard boxes, not those damn blister packs that I cant get open and that fill up a whole trash bag:laughing:


Dave


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

yep, those blister packs suck....wonder what the fatality rate is folks who slice their hands up trying to un-package that molten mess of plastic.

As I side note, I work for a customer who's home is the previous home of the fella who patented that process.

Pretty nice place :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> As I side note, I work for a customer who's home is the previous home of the fella who patented that process.


Is that guy still alive? I'd like ten minutes alone in a room with him.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah. Gave myself a nice birthday present a few years ago... 5 stitches trying to open one of them. 

Our local yard does all the keying for us too. Service is worth a couple bucks.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's a tip to opening those type of packages. Never use a knife or razor. Just use scissors or shears. Quick, easy and safe.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I use a knife all the time cause I always have one on me. I grab one edge, plunge the knife into the middle and cut away from my hand. Works fine.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

superseal said:


> yep, those blister packs suck....wonder what the fatality rate is folks who slice their hands up trying to un-package that molten mess of plastic.
> 
> As I side note, I work for a customer who's home is the previous home of the fella who patented that process.
> 
> Pretty nice place :laughing:



That's pretty cool superseal:thumbup: I'm sure that guy is worth some cash. 

I think I get sliced opening every other one:laughing:



Dave


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Depending on the door, I typically buy Schlage. Emtek if its really high end.

When I buy in bulk (like a whole house) I but them from handlesets.com 

Their prices are pretty good and if you have to special order, might as well save a buck.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Whatever is specd out, whatever millwork shop has the lowest prices. Im doing commercial work, so its out of my hands


----------

